# Video: Zonenschein-Rider Alexander Teschner geht ab



## Marc B (26. März 2011)

Krass, wie er im Laufe des Videos immer weiter das Level nach oben verschiebt


----------



## fairplay911 (26. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Krass, wie er im Laufe des Videos immer weiter das Level nach oben verschiebt



 mir wurd ganz schwindelig bei den ganzen 360ern (in welcher Form auch immer) ....Hammer Rider!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (28. März 2011)

Sehr nett!


----------

